# Hernias in Dogs



## FEWill (Sep 2, 2009)

Hernias in dogs are much more common than most owners realize, and contrary to some misconception, they do not always affect males. What is also not well know, is that if they are left untreated, they could be fatal. When a hernia affects a dog, there is a weakness or an opening within a muscle mass that allows other tissues to pass though it.

The actual thought that a section of your dogs intestine or other like structure might slip through an opening like this and move under the skin into a different body cavity, on the surface does, not seem like it would be a major problem. However, if a hernia in your dogs goes untreated, it can very easily cause the death of your dog.

What threatens the life of your dog are not the abnormal displacements that are caused by hernias, but rather by the interruption of the blood supply to the affected areas. There are four different types of potential hernias that your dog can face, and all of them will show different symptoms. The four types include Inguinal, Perineal, Diaphragmatic, and Hiatal hernias.

Inguinal hernias:

Perhaps the most common of all the potential hernias in dogs is referred to as an inguinal hernia, and is a situation where your dogs abdominal contents protrude through the inguinal ring. This type of hernia will occur in your dogs inguinal part of their body, which is located at the inner fold of their rear leg, and is very close to their groin area. This form of hernia can be quite small, or it can be extremely large.

It will first appear as a soft mass that has developed in your dogs groin area, and if the opening is large enough, it can be very dangerous. It can affect your dogs intestinal loop, their urinary bladder, as well as the uterus and essentially trap them. Once this occurs, it has now become a life threatening situation that will have to be surgically corrected. A development of this type of a hernia can be either acquired or it can be a type of congenital or birth malformation.

If your dog is obese, pregnant, or has some type of a trauma, they can easily develop this potential killer. Breeds that seem to be more at risk of this form include the Basenji, Basset hound, Cairn terrier and the Cavalier King Charles Spaniel. Cocker spaniels, Chihuahua, Dachshund, Pekinese, Poodle, Pomeranian, and West highland white terriers are also affected more often.

This form of hernias in dogs has only one symptom, and that is the soft mass that will develop in the groin area. However, there are several other symptoms that you can watch for that will signal intestinal strangulation is happening. If you see any of these symptoms, you will need to seek immediate emergency care for your dog.

The first sign of strangulation will be the sudden development of a very painful sac that will be very warm when you touch it. When you do touch it, be very gentle as this may be part of the actual hernia sac. Your dog may also start to suddenly vomit as well as show signs of severe abdominal pain and extreme discomfort.

Perineal hernias:

The next form of hernias in dogs is referred to as a perineal hernia and is a situation where the abdominal contents of your pet actually protrude into the perineal region which is adjacent to their anus. The exact cause of this form is still not fully understood, but it is believed to be the result of weakening in the muscles that form your dogs tail and pelvic diaphragm.

This form of hernia can occur on just one side of your dog, or it can occur on both sides at the same time. It affects intact non-castrated males, generally in middle age. Boston terriers, Welsh corgis, boxers, Pekingese, and Collies are the breeds most commonly affected with this type of hernia.

The symptoms are entirely different than the first form and once they have started your dog will have a very difficult time defecating or urinating. As a result, they will become constipated and swelling will start to develop next to their anus. Although it is serious, this form is not life threatening.

Diaphragmatic hernias:

The next form of hernias in dogs is called diaphragmatic hernias. The diaphragm in your dog is the muscle that actually separates the abdominal organs form the heart and lungs in your pet. When it contracts, it allows for air to enter into your dogs lungs. When it becomes herniated, it allows the abdominal organs that include the liver, stomach, and the intestines to enter into your dogs chest cavity. Once this occurs, they will take up the space that is usually open and will start to compress the lungs.

As a result, your dog can not expand their chest properly and it will become very difficult for them to breath. As serious as this sounds, it may only cause vomiting in some dogs and can actually go undetected until your dog is examined. This form of hernia is not breed specific and is almost always caused by some type of a trauma. The most common cause is someone kicking your dog, being hit by a car, or falling from a severe height.

This form of hernia in dogs will show several symptoms. The first may or may not be a difficulty in breathing, or the complete inverse; very rapid breathing. It may also cause your dog to cough, which is the worst sound your dog can make and is never a good sign. However, if the organs have become trapped, it will also show several other symptoms including vomiting, not eating at all and as a result, anorexia develops. It may also cause abdominal distention.

But the symptoms do not end there as this can also be a very dangerous situation for your dog. If it is severe enough it can cause your dog to collapse and than very rapidly go into shock. A vast majority of dogs that go into shock do not recover.

Hiatal hernias:

The final form of hernias in dogs is called hiatal hernias and is protrusions from abdominal contents in your dog that enters into their chest cavity. This usually happens through their esophageal hiatus, which is the natural opening in the diaphragm that allows the passage of the esophagus. These types of hernias can occur randomly or they can become quite persistent. The cause of this type of hernia is generally the result of a gastric reflux which causes inflammation of the esophagus.

The symptoms with this form will include vomiting, excessive drooling, as well as regurgitation which is an effortless spiting up of fluids, mucus, as well as undigested food.

Summary:

Hernias in dogs may go for weeks or months before they are actually detected, unless they are severe. If they become severe, they can very quickly threaten your dogs life. Once you suspect a hernia, it should be treated by your veterinarian as quickly as possible.

Liquid Vitamins for Humans Cats and Dogs


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

They do always affect males?


----------



## dinks (Apr 10, 2009)

I can tell you now they DO NOT always just affect males - have seen many bitches as pups with hernias!


----------



## pickle (Mar 24, 2008)

No mention of umbilical hernia which I understood to be the most common in puppies?


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

pickle said:


> No mention of umbilical hernia which I understood to be the most common in puppies?


I was wondering this too. What I class as the most serious as they are most definitely hereditary.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

FEWill said:


> , and contrary to some misconception, they do always affect males.


Pffffff.... unfortunately this isn't the case. My friends bitch had one the size of a satsuma


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

I think it was an error and was hoping he would correct it last night before anyone read it


----------



## FEWill (Sep 2, 2009)

You are all right--

I missed one word in my spell check

But this is really interesting

If your dog is obese, pregnant, or has some type of a trauma, they can easily develop this potential killer. 

Now why would no one relate to a missed word, which is now corrected, and not see the word pregnant??

real interesting

Is everything that negative where you live and work

I tried to add some things and some insite but enough is enough

Hawk--you win--your articles are much more insigtful than mine?--where can I find them at?

good gawd --sad that everthing has to so negative when all you want to do is help save a dog or a cat--one method, one article that may help an owner in any way 

this will be my last post on this website


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

good post but i feel for the benefit of the thread its important to mention umbilical and para umbilical hernias which are without a doubt the most common type of hernia in dogs.

All hernias need assessing by a vet. Once assessed some umbilical hernias can and will close on their own, some are too small to cause a problem and can be safely left, others though risk pieces of bowel or other internal organs protuding into the defect and causing strangulation. When strangulation occurs the bowel will twist and begin to die, if not treated quickly sepsis will occur and the animal will surely die.

Hope this is ok to add, i just didnt feel comfortable leaving out such an important and common hernia.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

When you posted this article i was the first to read it. I noticed you had missed out "not" and as you where still online made my post thinking you would come back to read any comments, edit it and then I would of removed mine. At the time there were only three or four people logged in so I thought I would let you know before people logged on in the morning and read it. It was done with good intentions and looking back maybe you would of noticed quicker if I had sent you a pm.
Where can you find my articles? Funny you should ask, I'm writing one now titled "how to grow a thicker skin" you might find it helpfull


----------



## Sarahnya (Oct 27, 2008)

My Chihuahua Millie was born with a small Hiatal hernia and she is most definitely a girl. The lady who bred her very sensibly had her stud dog neutered as after a little research it became evident this is there she inherited it from. As I had already put my name down for a puppy she made it clear to me exactly what she had wrong and that she would need an operation to fix it and asked if I still wanted her, I wasn't bothered by it as I had no plans to breed and as a result the lady gifted her to me.

Why someone would leave a hernia unattended is very odd, it only cost me £180 to have it fixed and she got over the op very quickly, in fact you can't even see the scar now.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

i have posted elsewhere about how upset i was by the WHAM * BAM vet-exam done by the *pet* (as in favored) 
vet-on-retainer to the pet-shop where i worked for some months, just after moving to VA -

the VET who had / has 20/20 vision, managed to MISS an inguinal-hernia on an 8-WO Scotty-bitch :yikes: 
a tiny maybe 2.5# pup, with an inguinal-hernia between quarter + half-dollar size; this was NOT a teeny-weeny bump, 
and it was fully 2.5-inches from her navel.  diagonally between her navel and hip-joint on her flat belly, it was immediately 
obvious to me -- and i am *not!* a vet.

the vet was so brusque in his exams that several shy / under-socialized pups were traumatized for the next 4 or 5 days, 
before they even began to react to ppl the way they had on arrival from the airport - which in itself was hardly 
*happy normal friendly curious pup!* :nonod:

many breeders use sales to pet-shops to eliminate pups that they do not want to sell direct to buyers; 
they sell less-than-perfect or obviously-imperfect pups to brokers, who then re-sell to retail-pet-shops across the USA. 
*in the FIVE * YEARS -charly- the Asst-Mgr had worked at that pet-shop, NOT * ONE Male Siberian-pup had arrived 
with BOTH testes descended - all were single-testis or double-blind (empty scrotum, both retained). 

the industrial-breeders sell ALL their pups via pet-shops; thats their venue - but SHOW and HOBBY breeders use pet-shops 
as an outlet for otherwise-UN-saleable pups, who may need surgery, be deaf, have chronic conditions, etc.

in the short time that i was there, i saw deaf-pups, one blind in one eye, one with neuro-damage who circled incessantly 
and sometimes shrieked in apparent pain, a grade-3 heart-murmur, patellar luxation, etcetera.

it was an eye-opening experience in many ways; frankly, i would rather have remained (at least a little) ignorant; 
i ALREADY knew a lot about industrial + un-ethical breeding; knowing more did not make me happier. :nonod:

very few happy illusions left, 
--- terry*


----------

